# Coco's New Hamster Heaven :)



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

coco's new cage finally arrived today so i quickly moved her out the tiny cramped cage she came in into her lovely hugeeeeee HH totally love it tadaaaaa


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup1: fab cage! Is that a hammy i spy in the tube in the first piccie   :lol:

ETA: is that fluffy bedding in her penthouse? if it is that can be dangerous for the hammy xx


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :thumbup1: fab cage! Is that a hammy i spy in the tube in the first piccie   :lol:
> 
> ETA: is that fluffy bedding in her penthouse? if it is that can be dangerous for the hammy xx


oh is it! didnt know that :S thought it was ok cos all my hams use it, what could u suggest instead?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

looking good!
and ripped up toilet roll is good., and cheap!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

ooohhh love it!
I have the old design hamster heaven, now I want the new one!

The best type of bedding is the shredded tissue type stuff.
Or you can just shred a load of toilet roll yourself and use that, I do if I ever run out of the pet shop bedding.


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

okkkkk just quickly ripped up some toilet paper and changed their bedding, lol all three werent too pleased i woke them buttttt wot ya gunna do 

thanks everyone


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

that hamster heaven looks fab! can you please tell me is it suitable for a syrian hamster?


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

colette85 said:


> that hamster heaven looks fab! can you please tell me is it suitable for a syrian hamster?


Is one of THE most suitable cages out there for a Syrian Hamster


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

woohoo finally im thinking of getting one cos the one my 1yr old syrian has is on the small side dont get me wrong it is roomish but he out grew his house n wheel


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

colette85 said:


> woohoo finally im thinking of getting one cos the one my 1yr old syrian has is on the small side dont get me wrong it is roomish but he out grew his house n wheel


lol yup my hammy loves her hamster heaven, when she finally comes outta hiding in the pent house that is, she has a bad habit of taking ALL the food out of her bowl and storing it up there, everyone thinks im not feeding her cos its always empty XD


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

xXHazelXx said:


> lol yup my hammy loves her hamster heaven, when she finally comes outta hiding in the pent house that is, she has a bad habit of taking ALL the food out of her bowl and storing it up there, everyone thinks im not feeding her cos its always empty XD


Yes mine does that too and hides it in the tubes. She also wees up there too.:scared:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

How the bleeding heck did you get the wheel there?? Mine wont fit! 

Maybe I'm just being a bit thick...? I'm going to have another go.


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> How the bleeding heck did you get the wheel there?? Mine wont fit!
> 
> Maybe I'm just being a bit thick...? I'm going to have another go.


With much difficulty my friend XD it has to be exactly in the middle, took me a while but you'll get there oh and make sure it above the top horizontal bar

Ooooo just saw your suspension bridge idea, I gotta get my hands on one of those, hard to find one tho :S


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Yes mine does that too and hides it in the tubes. She also wees up there too.:scared:


Yeah so does coco, its so ewwww, but at least it means I dont have to change the entire cage every week, just do the penthouse twice a week instead, the bottom shavings dont even get poops on them XD


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

all my hamsters have made me look like i dont feed them 2 lol


----------



## matt&hishamster (Jan 21, 2011)

i really want this cage as whilst i was at school my current one broke so im kinda paranoid at school just a shame its so god darn expensive


----------



## madmare (Aug 15, 2009)

We have this cage for our hamster. We got it when he was a baby and he is over 2 years old now and still charges all over it like a youngster.
They really are great cages arn't they.
Our boy does tend to wee in his tubes though.


----------

